# Changing Planning Permission already granted



## tosh100 (22 Feb 2013)

I am looking at a site with FPP and no restrictions for a 2200sq. ft. house. I want to build a more modest house. Would it be possible to buy the site and then change the plans for the house or will this throw up any major issues eg local needs?


----------



## itsallwrong (22 Feb 2013)

Bar very small changes to a granted planning application, you need to do the whole thing again.
Been there. 
Women, wonderful creatures when they finally make up their minds (3 times later)


----------



## fear peile (22 Feb 2013)

you will need to submit a new application, I think it would be unlikely that it would cause any major issues once there are no restrictions on the site. I changed house plans on a site previously, no problems.
Just make sure house design is acceptable to planners.
If you want to be certain sure before you purchase site, arrange a meeting with the planning office or get a local councillor to enquire for you.
you could also make it condition of purchase that it is subject to change of house plans.


----------



## lowCO2design (25 Feb 2013)

tosh100 said:


> I am looking at a site with FPP and no restrictions for a 2200sq. ft. house. I want to build a more modest house. Would it be possible to buy the site and then change the plans for the house *or will this throw up any major issues eg local needs?*





fear peile said:


> you will need to submit a new application, I *think it would be unlikely that it would cause any major issues once there are no restrictions on the site.* I changed house plans on a site previously, no problems.
> Just make sure house design is acceptable to planners.
> If you want to be certain sure before you purchase site, arrange a meeting with the planning office or get a local councillor to enquire for you.
> you could also make it condition of purchase that it is subject to change of house plans.


there's a contradiction here 
if you apply for planning where local needs is an issue, and you dont meet the criteria, then you wont get planning. 

you should only agree to purchase on receipt of the planning that suits you!


----------

